# !
"".  ,   ,     .

----------


## Marian

.     ,    ,   .        100%- ,   .   ,          (         ).       ,      .     .

----------


## Samson

,           .
        , -   ?
    .

----------

,   Marian.          ...        ,    ,   -  .   - , ,  ,    - .        ...
    , -,   ,     ,   ,     ,    .
       -    ,   ....

----------

,     . ?

----------

-  .         ,   ..           (   )    .      ,   .       ......

----------


## ROMKA

> ,     . ?


,   -   .

----------


## Samson

,      ?
  ???

----------


## Samson

,      ,          ,       ,       . ,           .  ?  ?

----------

> -  .         ,   ..


     .          ?     ...
  ,      ,  "",     .
       ,   ,   ?



> (   )    .      ,   .       ......


  , ,   -   ,       :         ,   , -  .
 ,      " " ,     ..
   -     "",           ...

----------

,    ,     ,  -!!! 
   -    . .

----------

...   ...

----------


## Samson

> ...   ...


   . .

----------

,      ,      .
        - -  ,   .

----------


## jul-2000

> -  ,   .


 :7:   :     . 
       ,    . ,  ,     ""      ?  ,  ""?
,     ,     .

       ....             .  ,      ...

----------

,        .         .       (- - ,   ,    ), , ,  , ,  .

----------

, ,

----------

-    .   -     .   ,    ,  .        .

----------

> ,         .         .       (- - ,   ,    ), , ,  , ,  .


       -   ,   ,   ,     .
    , 

)    ,      

) ,    ,      ,          .          ,    .

  ,     ,        .

 ,           ,    , ,   ,   ,     ,     " ",          .   ,   .    ,    .   .

----------


## -2

-   . ,  .
, ,   ,       .
              .        ....

----------

> -   . ,  .
> , ,   ,       .
>               .        ....


             .         ,       . ,   ,    ,       . ,      ,    ,       -    - welcome.   1,5    ,       - .

----------


## -2

,    .  ,       5-10 .,      .       ,        .
,  -    ,   .          -    ,    ,       . -    ,    , , .
,    .

----------



----------


## Spiridonov

-       .   , .        - -     ...

   -  -     "       ?     ?"  :Smilie:

----------

,   .    ,  ..........  .      ,   .        .     ,   . 
  "  ",       -"" ( ),    .    ,   ..   ,    .  /   .  .......

----------


## Spiridonov

> ,   .    ,  ..........  .      ,   .        .     ,   . 
>   "  ",       -"" ( ),    .    ,   ..   ,    .  /   .  .......


       ?

   -  "   ",       ....       .

----------

Spiridonov
   -  "   ",       ....       . 


     ,   .. , .  .    -   , "".      ,  (      ). .    ,   " "  , ..........
  ,   ,      .    ( )

----------

Spiridonov
       ?



  .    . .   ,        .          .   ,  .

----------


## Spiridonov

> Spiridonov
>        ?
> 
> 
> 
>   .    . .   ,        .          .   ,  .


      .    .

----------


## Spiridonov

> Spiridonov
>    -  "   ",       ....       . 
> 
> 
>      ,   .. , .  .    -   , "".      ,  (      ). .    ,   " "  , ..........
>   ,   ,      .    ( )


 -   -   "  ,    " -      ?       ?  :Smilie:

----------

> .    .



      .  ,       5  ( )      (     ).

----------


## Spiridonov

> .  ,       5  ( )      (     ).


,   "  ",   -   .     -       -,       .

----------


## agur

,        .                                ,     ,               .

     ,     ()  ,     .

-     , -   "",   "" .   ,      ,   ""     .

          .         .            ,  .

----------

> .         .            ,  .


   .      -   ?  -   ?  ,        ?  -    -          .

----------


## Veo

> ,        .                                ,     ,               .
> 
>      ,     ()  ,     .
> 
> -     , -   "",   "" .   ,      ,   ""     .
> 
>           .         .            ,  .


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
  ? -     ,     .   , , ,  .          . , ,   .    ,      .
   -     . .      . -    ,  -    .

----------


## .

1. ,    *"   ,  ....".*     !     !    !
2. *" ,  ,   ..."* ,    ,   -      ,    ,        .  ,   ,  ,    -     ?                .
..         !
3. * ,    ,      ,  ?*  ,     ? *     ,  -    * .    !

----------


## agur

* .*, 


> .  ,    ,      ,  ?  ,     ?      ,  -     .    !


  ,    !  :Smilie:      ,     --    :Smilie: ...     ...      :Smilie:

----------

> !


 ,        ,        ...
    ....



> 2. *" ,  ,   ..."* ,    ,   -      ,    ,        .  ,   ,  ,    -     ?                .


  - , ,         .     ...



> ..         !


       , ..  , , ,    ,     ...



> 3. * ,    ,      ,  ?*  ,     ?


 ,   ,  ,       ? ,     .    , .



> *     ,  -    * .    !


 -        ?   -   ,     ...
    ,      ?

----------

,                ,            ,      .   .

----------

> ,                ,


          ?        ...



> ,      .   .


     ,   :Frown: 
         ,       ....   ,    ,      ,      ...
   " ",     ? -       ...           .        ...

----------


## Lenon

-,    ,  .     \    ,          .     85  ,   -  .         \       .         ,           2002.

----------


## jul-2000

> .


,    ,   "",      ,   80- -  90-     .      .         ?

----------

> ,    ,   "",      ,   80- -  90-     .      .         ?


  -  !

----------


## Lenon

,    :     ()   ,    \           ,  (90-)      .

----------

,    ,    50         -  -  ,   -     -   !

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 ? ,             ,       .




> ,    \          .


   .   ,   ,     -    :Confused:  

  , , ",  ",  ,         -     ,   .    :Grenade:   :Ass:

----------

> , , ",  ",  ,         -     ,   .


  :Grenade:   :Ass:  -    ,   , ...

----------


## Larss

.        -      .    ,     .

----------

> ,


 ,     ,  -.   - !!

----------

*PS*
    .   ,    .

----------

..     ()       !  ,  ,  ..    .   1978., ..    2000.,..        ,   ,     .  / 100%--  !

----------


## Iren

,     .

----------


## Yukas

(  )         ....   -  ,   -  "  -   ,  ,              1993        ,   !"         -     ,          ,          -  -!   -       ,        (  ,        ) -       ,       -   ,   90-  , ,   ,    .       30  !!!  -   ,    ,      .. 
  -   : "        ..."

----------


## -2

*Yukas*, ,         2002 ?   ?        (   5 ),       -      ?

----------


## Yukas

-   - !!!      ,    !!!

        !     . !  !

----------


## Yukas

,    .,     , -        , , : "        ."      ,      ,    ,  ,        .. -!

----------

> ,    .,     , -        , , : "        ."      ,      ,    ,  ,        .. -!


       ,        ,      ...

----------


## Lopux

> 2. *" ,  ,   ..."*


-,  " "

----------


## -2

** , ,  ,    - .     ,   -.           -        .-.
    ,  ,      !

----------


## Glissando

.
            ( ) .    , ..  ,        .      ( %   )          (  ,        .   255-  29.12.2006, ..   01.01.2007   80  100%        (.2. .17  )).
  ,    ,  ,      .  ,     ,   ,  ,    (    ,    ..).       .  ,    ,                ()   . (.32     225  16.04.2003), ..           . 
,    ,        ,     6, 7   81  ?  - 
,  ,         .   -     ,          .
?
.   , ,     (      ).  .       . (-  .)
 :yes:

----------

> ,    ,       ,     6, 7  81  ?  - 
>     ,          .
> ?


  ? . 


> 


   .  ,    .           .  ,    ,     ,      .

----------

> (  )         ....   -  ,   -  "  -   ,  , ...


.



> _ 
> 
> ........
>  13.       
> ..........
> 4.      ,       ,   ,    ._------------------------------------------------------------------





> _
> 
> 
> ( .     08.08.2003 N 475)
> ..........
> II. ,   
> 
>  ,   _ 
> 
> 6. * ,      ,   *   (  -  )....

----------


## Spiridonov

> -   - !!!      ,    !!!
> 
>         !     . !  !


 ,   -   ,     .    -   ,    .    " " -         -.

----------


## YUM

> * .*, 
>   ,    !      ,     --   ...     ...


-  ? :Big Grin:        - ? 
    .   - .    "     " .     153, ,    .   ,         , ,  (  - )? ,    ...         " " - " "
  ,        :  "", "", "", "".       .   ,  ...
,    ""   .   -   ,    - .  ,  - .

----------


## Glissando

> .   - .    "     " .     153, ,    .   ,         , ,  (  - )? ,    ...         " " - " "
>   ,        :  "", "", "", "".       .   ,  ...
> ,    ""   .   -   ,    - .  ,  - .


   ! 
 ,-,   ,  .        -        -  . .    .
, ...   ..  :yes:

----------


## .

> .   , ,     (      ).  .       .


,   ,     .         .

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,     .         .


...  :Frown:  
P.S.       . .  - (   ) -!

----------


## .

?       :Wink:

----------


## YUM

:
...  :    ""  " "     ?  :Confused:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


,  ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ..


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> .


 . - . 
   ,   .      -  ,    2000- 2001.       ,   01.02.2002  , , .  - ""         .     ...      - (     ),      ,  "  ".  .  .     .      ,      ,         .       ,   ,   ,       ( ),    (   ,       , ..  01.02.2002).....     ...  
       . ,     -             ""       ,      :Razz:  ... 
 ,     ....      ,  .....    ..
P.S.   ..  ... :Embarrassment:

----------

> ...      - (     ),      ,  "  ".  .  .     .      ,      ,         .


            .

----------


## stas

> - ""         .     ...      - (     ),      ,  "  ".  .  .     .      ,


   ,       ,      ...   .       ,      .

----------


## Glissando

...   ...  -  ... 
,.  !        . (, , , ,   ..)
     -         ...  
 .

----------

> ...   ...


    ( ),     ,  -        "",        
       ,    ,    "",       .

----------

> ( ),     ,  -        "",        
>        ,    ,    "",       .

----------


## YUM

,  ,     -   ,  55% -""   45% "".      .

----------


## Glissando

> .


    " "!

----------


## Verianna

-  ...   -    :Wink:

----------

.            .    "" ,   ""         ,     .    -   .   -  -    .     ,          ,  .

----------


## marusja

-     ,        , ,     ""   !
 ,   ?      "" ....

----------

- ?      ,    ?   ?          " "?   " "  ...       ?  !     -    ,     ,     !       ....    ?  .  , ,   .
 , . ,      ,      , , , , ...

----------

, ,    ,    -    ...
 ,       ,   -          .   . ,     (  :Smilie:  ),       ...       . , ,   -   .   ,       ""...        -   ,      ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ?


    . (    )    ,    ,         ""  (     )-    , ,-  . :yes:

----------


## Mauri03

. ?     .(  )

----------

:"           ".
  :       ,                ,    ?

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## -2

**,            . .

----------

,           ,    ,     .. 
              . 
    ,   ,          ,   ,     ,       ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ,     ..


         (, ,    ,  ,    )..  !!!   :Wow:

----------


## -2

-   -  . 
    .

----------


## agur

** , 


> "" ,   ""         ,     .    -   .   -  -    .     ,          ,  .


           ,               .

    ,   ()   ,         "  "?
   ? 
 100%     ,     .              .

,          .    .            ,        .

----------


## Glissando

-  -     .    "  ".
          -     .    (  ),    " ", ,       ,   ,      ,   ..      .     "". , .
 "   "-        ! -,              "", -,           .  ,  " "      ""    .     .
     !
     ! 
  ,  .

----------

> !
>      ! 
>   ,  .


 .  -  .     ,

----------


## 1

.       . .?            .  .    :    ,   -    .       .   .   ,            .     .

----------

"  ".                .
,  :       .   "  ".       ?
      .          " "     .   :      .   ,     -  .        ?
      "  ".       .
       ,      ,     ,      ,     ,   .
      . 
     ,      . 
          .   .

----------

.

----------


## Glissando

> .        .   .   ,            .     .


 .  ,      ,  ""    , :
1.   (     ,     );
2. 
3. ,      (         ,-     );
4.      (   ..).         ().  http://egrul.nalog.ru/fns/index.php, ,  ,  "-", "   ".
5.      (     )    (  )  
6.   (  286)
       ,     ...
 ,    .

----------


## _

[QUOTE= ;51026344]  ,      ,      .
QUOTE]
  ,   - ""      ,     "",    ""

----------

,     (         )

----------


## 777

> (         )


 


>

----------


## Glissando

> ,     (         )


     ,  - ...    ,  ,  ...

----------


## Ksenya

> ,      ,          ,       ,       . ,           .  ?  ?


    .

----------


## login75

ff  .

----------


## Glissando

> ff  .


    ,        .  ...     (  "-" :Wow:  ,    )     ,    ...    ...
   (   )     ,   ,    ,    .
,   -    ,   - ,      .      ...  :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


     ?   ?

----------


## Glissando

> ?   ?


.   " ".    . :yes:

----------

> .    .


.

     ,        ,     (        ),     .    ,      /   /            ( ,      ).

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     (         )


,      ,       ,     .      ,             ,   - ,

----------


## Glissando

:" -   -  ,  !".
          ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,             ,   - ,


, ,    (- )        http://www.admin.orenburg.ru/news/2007/06/6/2075/ , 
        .
      (   50)         4  (,   ,    ..) 
           . ,    (,   ,   ,    ).
     .
 ,      (   ,)   .   .       ......
!  :yes:  
ps:     -    .

----------


## stas

?




> (   50)         4  (,   ,    ..) 
>            .


   ,       .

,  ,    .   -      ,     ...       -  ,    .

       , ,    ,      .





> -    .


...     -   .

----------


## .

> (   ,)


        .      -  ? 
 ,       ,     :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

*Glissando*,    , .         ,   -   .  ,     " "

,  ,   ,

----------


## MND

96 .,       .

----------


## Glissando

> ?


 ,    
.2 .2 2.        ,  :
2)  , ,             **           ;



> ,       .


 ,     ...      ...     .    .           .    ,  . , -  ,         .



> ,  ,    .   -      ,     ...       -  ,    .


  ,   ,   2 -   .    "",       ( 2- )            ...   , ,  . ,     (!!! )    ().
 ,    ,       ...  ,                 .  ,  .



> , ,    ,      .
> ...     -   .


      .  , ,  ... 
    ... :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> .      -  ? 
>  ,       ,


!      !            .
        .     .     4-5 ...      ...   - ,..   ?   ,  - ,()     20000, , ,  ,     ...    ... ,    ,     1-2  ...
,         . , -  .         -  -  ""!

----------


## stas

> ,   ,   2 -   .    "",       ( 2- )           ...   , ,  .


 .                 ,        .        -    .             .





> .  , , ...


...   ,   ,     .       .

----------


## Glissando

> ...   ,   ,     .       .


   ...      ,       . , -        , -    .      "",     , .  ,     . ,     ,     .    -     ,  ...
,...          .

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, .  ,     " "
> ,  ,   ,


      !  ,    - ?!       ,,-,     ,       ! ( ).
    ,-      ,   , ,      .         .     6-        (     ),     -    !        ,   --   ... ",,  ,     !    "...

----------


## Laric

> "",     , .  ,     .


 ,   .
 -      ,     ("   "  ..)?  -  -,     !

----------


## stas

> , -        , -    .


 ...                    ...  :Smilie:       .       .





> "",     , .


-  :Smilie:      , , ,             .     ...   :Smilie:  




> ,     .


     .

----------


## Glissando

.  - .....

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ,   2 -


 ...    ?  / ?

----------


## Glissando

> ...    ?  / ?


  ...       3       : 6  6,    .7   81  , ,,  , ,      :    ... 
,,      -      ,   ,     .
,  -     41   5 ,  .             (     ).
 ,   ...     ,      ...
     ...

----------


## Andyko

> 41   5 ,  .


  ?


> ,


       .

----------


## mvf

> 


....    ?      ?

----------


## Glissando

> .


,. ,        , -  .       .   -  .                -       ,   - .  ...

----------


## Lisaya

*Glissando*,    . .,    ,                () , ,   ,    ,  8 ,  .      ,    ,  ,    ,     ,  , , ,  ,(     )  .    - .    ? ?   ,    , ,  .        ,  ,      .?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


,    -  ,        .  ,    .   ,            .  .   , 
,

----------


## Andyko

> 


,          ?


> 


,    :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

*Glissando*, ,           - ?

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    . .,


   ,  ,        :yes:  



> *Glissando*
> ,                () , ,   ,    ,  8 ,  .


,    -     ,              [



> *Glissando*
>   ,    , ,  .        ,  ,      .?


      ,     ,   :
1.        (    ),      -
2.   -   (     ),       .       -    .
 ""  (  )   " ".      .
 ?

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, ,           - ?


 -,.   ,    .  -  ,     -   .      ,       .  :Wow:    ,      -       ...    ,  , ,,   ..

----------


## agur

> ,      -       ...    ,  , ,**, **  ..


!   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
 ,   ,    "     " :yes: 

 " "       ,    


> - .....


 -     :Wink:

----------


## natpol

> .    .


,      2002 ,      ,    ,       -    ?      .
     .

     -      ,           (   IQ)   ,     .       .
       ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> -      ,           (   IQ)   ,     .       .
>        ,    .


,   .  ,      2    ,    ,            ,     ,           .   ,    ,        ,    ,  7 , ,    14 .  ? ,       ,       ,     .

----------


## Glissando

> !    
>  ,   ,    "     "


 .        .         , ,  ..   -    .    .



> " "       ,


      ,    ""  ... ,     ""   ...



> -


    -   ""   ""        .     ,     (  3   ,  ) ... 
       ?

----------


## Andyko

:        .

----------


## Glissando

> :        .


 ! :yes:         !  :yes: 
P/S/ ,      "  " "      "-          :yes:

----------


## stas

> , ,  ..


...   ,  ?

            ?

----------


## Andyko

> !        !


     ,     ....?

----------


## Glissando

> ...   ,  ?
>             ?


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:       .  . ...  :yes:  
,     ,  ,- . 
       (  ),      ,-  ?      ?
 -....    ...
    1478 ,     1219 .
 -   ,                    ....   (  ,   ,   )      .
 ,   ,    ,-  .
    ! ,      (),      , , ,       (,  ). 
  ""      (46- ,,  ).       .
  ...              ...
 ,!
"  ,  ..."

----------


## stas

> (  ),      ,-  ?      ?


.  . ,      , -    .


> (  ,   ,   )      .


-...         :Smilie: .

----------


## Glissando

> .  . ,      , -    .-...


  -   ,      .         .     .



> .


              .  :yes:                  !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

*Glissando*,    -  "", .  **     ,       ,       .   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

*Glissando*,    :            ?         ,   ...?    - .   -  .   :        ;      (      ....); etc.

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    :


  :        .



> *Glissando*
>         ?         ,   ...?    - .   -  .   :        ;      (      ....); etc.


 -   .    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


   "" (  ) -   .

----------


## Glissando

> "" (  ) -   .


"" ()  "",(.       ) -,- .     ,        ""   :yes:

----------


## agur

*Glissando*,  ,    "",         : 
- ,     ""          ""  ,     "  ,    /";
- ,   ,        .    ?

 -  .

----------

> :        .


, *Glissando*     .             ,       ,          . ,   ,     ,     ,       .   ,    ,             "  " (    )  "  " (     ). 
,       ,

----------


## Lisaya

> .


    ,   ,   ,      .         .  ,      ,  ?  .             ,              ,         .

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  ,    "",         : 
> - ,     ""          ""  ,     "  ,    /";
> - ,   ,        .    ?
>  -  .


 .    -  . - .   .  , ,       .     ,, .
           ( )       .
   ,      ,      12 .  ,   2..                12. .   .
 ,  ,        .  .
  ,  -, , -   -  .     .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


     ,       ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,      ,  ?  .             ,              ,         .


  .     .  ...    -    ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,       ?


   -   .
   :
     ,    (        ) .
   ,   .
  - ,  ,      . 

   -   .    ,   .      5.27     ...  .

----------


## natpol

> - !!


**,    ,           -    ...

----------


## Glissando

> **,    ,           -    ...


   ... ,    ..         ,  ...   ...
  - ,        ,   ,   ...

----------


## ׸

.?

,           , , , , ,  . ,       ,    .

----------

> (   ) ......


..  ..       ..     ..     . .          ? :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> .. ?


 -  - !

----------

> -  - !


  :Stick Out Tongue:      "  "  ..

----------


## __

.  .        ,        .   :Big Grin:

----------

> .        ,


*__*,      : , ,   ,   , .    ??

----------

> , , , , ,  . ,       ,    .


*׸* , ,   20...

----------


## lyambda

. - ,  ,  .   , 40  ,       10.     90-,   .     ,       . ,  ,     .  -  .     ,        ,  ,    ,       .         -,      ,         ,      - .

----------


## Olga.

.       .  .   ,     .      ,           ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


.  225  16.04.03 
_45.      , ,            ._

----------


## Olga.

,   ,     . .   -  ?

----------


## mvf

> -  ?


 -    () /  (   3-)

----------


## Olga.

.        (   ,   ),     ,  2  ,   ,       , ..         ,   .

----------


## mvf

> .


...    ...

----------


## Olga.

,    ,   ,  .   ,      .




> () /  (   3-)


       , ?

----------


## mvf



----------


## Olga.

.         ,     .

----------


## mvf

...  , ,    -84.1

----------


## Olga.



----------

.  ,     - . -     , -    -      .      ..  -     -     -          .       -            .    ,      -     .      - (. .  )      :      -  ,       -      ,  -.     -    .   .       -  100 .     .   -    .   -    ?

----------


## lyambda

,      ,    ,  ,   -  ,   . .,    .      ,    .

----------

,  .      ,  ,  ,    !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## YUM

,        .    ,        ...-   "   .." ,   -         :Wink:

----------


## 73

- ,  .       ,    -   .      .    ))))      .        ,  (  )           .     )))         ))) ,      .  ,   .

----------


## innari

> - ,  .       ,    -   .      .    ))))      .        ,  (  )           .     )))         ))) ,      .  ,   .


73  !

----------

-   : 1-..    . (      )2-    2,3,4...,12 ,        .    -  .       -      .....

----------


## agur

> 2,3,4...,12 ,        .


   ?,   2,3,4...,12 ... ,      ""?  :Big Grin: 
  ,               ,   "",   -  ))))  ,    )))  :Big Grin:

----------


## p8888

100             .     1966                .   ?

----------


## stas

*p8888*,  -   .        (       ).

----------


## _

> ...    -     -          .       -            .    ,      ....


       (  . )   " " -   ,         " ",            ,

----------

> - -     ...

----------


## Fraxine

-       ?        , ,     ?     .    -   ,        ?     . 
 "" ,  ,      , , ,       .

----------


## lyambda

[QUOTE=Fraxine;51665548]   -       ?        , ,     ?     .    -   ,        ? 
- . -     ,    .   ,              ,   ,        . -    ,     .  ,          .         ,       , . .           ,     .  ,    ,   .     - ,   ,:             "  ". ,   ,        .   ,        ,       :       ,   ,     ,    ,   .         .    ,  ""       ,   . . .

----------


## _

> ,        ,       :       ,   ,     ,    ,   .


  ,     .        .

----------

> .    .


   .     :
-          1997  (     1999 );
-   1997-2001 .      ;
-      01.01.2002 .
     ,   -    .     ,      .
  -            .  ,      ,    ,      .     ,   ,   .       .   ,       .
        .

----------


## natpol

> ,       .


**,        ,  ,    (,    ).  , .

----------


## __

!!!  :Wink: 
,      ,,  ,   "".     ... - !)))
-" "

----------

> **,        ,  ,    (,    ).  , .


http://www.pension.ru/pens_young_16_1.htm
 .   ,          .            2 ,          (   20 ,   -  25 )  -  .

----------


## natpol

**,   .

----------

> 



,   3  .      ,       .     "   ,   " , "   ",   ,    " ,     3   ,   27       ?        ?

.  !!!

  ,        (   ).

----------


## redkina_elena

-    . 
   ,  -   .
 .
    "  " (   ) -        ,  ,      .  ,   ,           .

----------


## Fraxine

> "  " (   ) -        ,  ,      .  ,   ,           .


    , ..   ""  ,          ,       ,   -  .



> -     ,    .   ,              ,   ,        .


  - ,   ,  ,    ,   /, 2- . ,    7  :Wink: 
 , ,  .

----------


## debetkredit

.   ,       ,     ,    .   ...        . 

  -  .             .     ,  -   ,   -    .     ,      -   ,     -     - .

  ,    ,     .  . .

  ,      .      ,      .

  .      .   .      .    ,    .  8   ,   .    - , , ,   .    ,     .  .    .    ,     ,      .                . 

    ,         - , , ,   .       -       .    -  - .     .
          -   .     50 .       .         -      . . 

        , ,  ,  ...      "   "    ,  , ,   ...

----------

,     ??

----------

..  :Smilie: 
 .   ""  " "   , "" - .

----------


## Vaclav

> ""  " "


 -  !       ""  " ",   ,      .  :Wow: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## T_Astra

> - ,  .       ,    -   .      .    ))))      .        ,  (  )           .     )))         ))) ,      .  ,   .


   100% :yes:        ...   14   8...

----------


## sns s

-                (       )             .                                    .        .     2-4          ,        -    ,    .         -      .      - .

----------


## 223

,            .           3- . ( ,    ,    )         .   ""    ,    .            ,    -        :Frown: 
     ,   ,             :Smilie:

----------

> .   ,       ,     ,    .   ...        . 
> 
>   -  .             .     ,  -   ,   -    .     ,      -   ,     -     - .
> 
>   ,    ,     .  . .
> 
>   ,      .      ,      .
> 
>   .      .   .      .    ,    .  8   ,   .    - , , ,   .    ,     .  .    .    ,     ,      .                . 
> ...


.      ...  2005     ,      .  ,   ,     ,   :
1.      
2.    ,   90-2003,     :     ,  ,   
3.    (   )          .      ,  ,  ( :    , ,      -  ...).   ?      ,    ,     .         . .   .

----------


## MarV

> -  .         ,   ..           (   )    .      ,   .       ......


 !
        -  ,       :-)

----------


## alicanm

,           ,   ,   .    ,   ,   "".     ,

----------


## Ego

> -  ,       :-)


  :Wink:

----------


## 1331

,         .  ,       ?   -   ,        . ,   ,   ,       (   ,   ).      ,      ,   ,        .

----------


## oliala

?

----------


## 1331

> ?


         ,        .      .

----------

> ,        .      .


     ,      .   -  .

----------


## 1331

.

----------

,  ,      (       ,  , , ,    ).
,       ...,     ,     ,         ( , ,      ). 
    ,      .     ,   - . .

----------


## balanstv

.        .

----------


## 1331

> .


 **

----------

> .


 ,  ?      ""?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1331

> ,  ?      ""?


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


> .


       ,

----------


## nat67

,  -   .
 - .  -     .              ,      ..            .
,        ,      ,   ,      ,    .   ,      .
 ,   .

----------


## 1331

> ,    .


 


> ,


 ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

.   ,   .

----------


## nat67

,      - , ..   .   ,  .        .
      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ,      - , ..


    ,         ,        ,   . 

     ,          -     ,    ,      ,     -  .  
                 .

 84.1.      
 ,                     ,                   .              . 
   ,      ,             .

----------


## __

> ,  -   .
>  - .  -     .              ,      ..            .
> ,        ,      ,   ,      ,    .   ,      .
>  ,   .


     ,      :yes:

----------

> - .  -     .


    ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## tayann

;         ,        -    ,  -  . ,  -  .    :    (  )   !   :yes:

----------


## Bjorick

,

   :    ,    ,          +      , .. ,        ,        .       .          -      .    .         -  ? , ,       .  , ?    ?  ?     ?

    .

----------

[QUOTE=Bjorick;52695163],

    ?  ?     ?
,   .        .       ,   " ".        ,   .         ,         " 3 " . :Grenade: .       . :1. ,   ,      . (,   /,        - ,  26%       .)
2.  ,      .
3.    ..     !!..         ,        !!!  ,      -  -        . .

----------


## _

,  /        .            ,     ,            2-.  :yes:

----------


## tayann

Bjorick!        ,                             ( ) ?        (, , ),    (   , )  (        ).               (    )      ?      ,   ...

----------


## Bjorick

To  
2. ,   .    ,      .    (  -       ,     , ),       ..

To  
 , ,  ,      .  -      .

To tayann
"     ( ) ?"
    -   ,        ,    ...
         + .   - ,         ,    ? ,            ?  ? ?
"    ?"
 ,     ,           -     -     ,    -   (   ,     -  -    ),     (  ,      -   )

----------


## tayann

> - ,         ,    ?


    :     (  )      ,   ,   ? ,      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bjorick

> :     (  )      ,   ,   ? ,      ...


            .

----------


## stas

> ,                             ( ) ?


 ?     :     /.

----------


## Alexandrovna

,    .   ,    ,    . ,     ,         ,   .     .   ,     ,        4 ,  2-3  .    ,      3 ,    ,  .
       90-       7 ,                .     6  7  (     ).   , , ,     .
 ,    .

----------


## tayann

[quote]            .
     .
       ,     (     ),     ,         .       ,      .    ,       ...

----------


## tayann

> ?     :     /.


    ""       ( ,  );     .

----------


## _

> ?     :     /.


   ,    .

----------

?

      -4   .       .

         100  +  .   ,   .  ,   -.

----------


## tayann

* ;       ?*

  ,    ,     .

----------

> * ;       ?*
> 
>   ,    ,     .


1.     .
2.         .

----------

> ,    .


      ?  ?  ? ?

----------

,    . 
     . 
   .

----------


## _

> ?  ?  ? ?


, .       .       - ,    .    .

----------


## GSokolov

> - ,    .


  2002   ?

----------

,       .  ,        ,    .        ...

----------

?

----------


## Glissando

> ?


  ...  :yes:

----------

> ,       .  ,        ,    .        ...


  ,    -

----------


## TatashaP

,    .    ,   ,       "   ",        )))

----------


## **

> ,    ,     ,  -!!! 
>    -    . .


 .    .    .    ,   ,    ,   .           ,    .       ?-    ?

----------

> .    .    .    ,   ,    ,   .           ,    .       ?-    ?


     ,                 ,       

    ,     .      ,

----------

-   :    - ...  ...    ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## **

.     -,   ,       .     ,  /   ,.      .  ,   .  ?

----------


## tayann

-  ,      (  )... :yes:

----------


## Na28ta

,   ,     ,     . ,     , ,   ,        .

----------

> ?


,      ..
  : 1 + 2 = 3.

----------

.      .             .       .

----------


## Anton P.

,   :
1.  . ==>        .  .
2.  . ==>       /  -      .

 :
     ( ,   ) +   .   .

----------

> ... +   .


     .     ?  :Wow:

----------


## Laluna

-....
  - ...      ...    ...   ,   . -  ...      .
      -,     .   "". 1-2    ...   - ... ....      .       . (    ...      ...)

----------

> ,      ..
>   : 1 + 2 = 3.


 )))  ,      ,  .      ,   26,   ,   6 ,,     .    )))     .        ,.

----------


## Na28ta

,    ,          .      :Smilie: .   ,  -   /...

----------


## DVJ

, .       .

----------

- .   ?    ,  -     .   .      .       .     . ,   .     .         10   ,       -   -  .     .      .  .       -   .   .  !

----------


## staff2

: 
http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4...411850350.html

----------

> ,  
> ..........
>           .


     -  . 





> :  ,        1935  1945.    -      ( 1967.)

----------

.

----------


## tan223

/?

----------


## narmar

1)         ,                1999 ,

2)            2 ! 

  ,         ! ( **      )

----------


## GSokolov

> ( **      )


    !           .

----------


## 1331

> /?


  ,   :Wink:

----------


## 1331

, -   ,       ?

----------


## ARNO

> /?


  ,  /    , ..       ,  .

----------

*ARNO*,       ...      ...    /   ...

----------

,     ,     -  , ..   - ,      ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 1331

> ,  /    , ..       ,  .


 
,  !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## babai

> ,     ,     -  , ..   - ,      ,


,      ,  ,  ?   ?     .  -      .  -   .  , ,    .  ,     ,   ,  ...    .     ! , !   , -!

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,   ,             . ,    30   3-4-        -     .  
-  -     -        .        (  ) -.     ,    ,        .        ,    ,         -...
   -        -    .

----------

> ,    30   3-4-        -     .


 ,    .    ,    .

----------


## 56

> -        -    .


  -        :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .    ,    .


,      :Wink:      -             ? 

     ,    .

----------

> ,    ,


      -          .

----------

> ,     ,   ,  ...    .


   ?   (100.)   (300),           (    ).

 ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   ,             .


     , ,     , ,     .          .  ,      .      -  ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,     , ,     .


         ...  ,    , ..    .

----------


## babai

> ?   (100.)   (300),           (    ).
> 
>  ?


  .    ,   ,   .      ,      ?   ?  :yes:  -!

----------


## professor

,    ?        ?
  ,   ,     .  ,          :Confused:

----------


## mln

: 

_-          .     :          ,       ,    .
-          .        ,    -   ,   ,        !
-        ,          !
-       -  2025 .        .    2012-     ,       .
-   1            .         ,     . ,               .                 .       ,       .
_
   11.08.2011
---------------------
???  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 - .  -       ?           .

----------


## tan223

> -          .        ,    -   ,   ,        !
> 
>    11.08.2011
> ---------------------
> ???


1.  -  ,   , 
   -    /         /?
      3- ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ?        ?


 :yes: 
         ..  :Wink:

----------

*ZZZhanna*, !))))

----------

...   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

?   :Big Grin: 
-,   - ,      ,    ,    ,  ,       -   .  .

----------

...      ,    -   ,     ...

  - ...

----------


## mln

> ..


    . :Smilie: 
     ,    ( )
     ,        ..

----------

> -,   - ,      ,    ,    ,  ,       -   .


.     ,    .

----------


## mln

> -    /         /?
>       3- ?


      .

----------

> .     ,    .


  .

----------


## mln

> ,    .


  ....

----------


## Fraxine

- ,     (    )  .    - .      ?       ?

----------


## mln

> - .


  ?  :yes:

----------


## RFA

!      !         -         ,      ,    2003-2004               .       1987  2000 .,           .      1700 !!

----------

> 2003-2004


     ,    .    .

----------

,    ,     (..   3- ),   ,           2001  (     2003-2004 ),       .

----------


## GSokolov

> 1987  2000 .,           .


     ?          ?

----------

, ..    ..   .         ,          .

----------


## GSokolov

> 


      . :Stick Out Tongue:     ,     ,      .     ,     -  .   ,  ,   ,                    .      ,    (   ,    )         , ..      ,    .

----------

,

----------


## Mac-bime

.           .       .  ,    ?  ,       .

----------


## Alexandrovna

,  , 2-     .        :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> ...


      :     ,       -,    ?  -        ...
      , ,  "    ()?".    ,    -       - ,  -       ( ..   . )  -       ,        , ...
     ,   -        . ,       ,        -          (,   ,  ) ...

----------


## tan223

,        -?    ,   
   -            ,   ?
  ,       ,     ...  :Frown:

----------


## GSokolov

> ,


               ?      . :Stick Out Tongue:          ,   -. :Smilie:  



> -            ,   ?


   ,  .       ,    .      .  ,         ,    ,       ,     .   ,     :  4,1  -    .

----------


## inola

> 1987  2000 .,


   90-     .

----------

. -  .     .    .

----------

> ,        -?    ,


 .
  /    .

    " "   "" .

  2    .,  2  -   ,   "".

----------


## tan223

> .
>   /    .
> 
>     " "   "" .
> 
>   2    .,  2  -   ,   "".


 
   , "   ",    "   "
    -,  ,    -   ...  ..


          ,   ,   ,   - ,     ,   .    ,      :Frown:

----------

> , "   ",    "   "


       -   "  "?



, ,    ,    ""   08  12  5       ""   13  17 ,      . 93 .      . .
  ""? - - ?  ?

----------


## tan223

> -   "  "?
> 
> 
> 
> , ,    ,    ""   08  12  5       ""   13  17 ,      . 93 .      . .
>   ""? - - ?  ?


  ,      
      , 2  0.5        .       
  ,    -  
  ,    - -        ,  ,

----------


## tan223

> ,         ,    ,       ,     .   ,     :  4,1  -    .


      ,            :Smilie:     ,  -  ,     ,  ,

----------

> ,      
>       , 2  0.5        .       
>   ,    -  
>   ,    - -


..     ? /?  



> ,  ,


  : "   , "   ",    "   ""

 :     "  ".
     ,      .

  -       .

",     -  " -  .    - .

----------


## fufgbn

,        ,   ...
     - , .
    ...
 - ,   - .
   ? 
   .
 .
   ... ,  .

----------

> 


        ?    !     !         .    !    ! -      . . . .   !!!

----------


## GALGLB

-  ,    - .              .     -        .    , :  30    -  (   )    , -100% (   ),       ,    -      .   -  ,     . .  -   .               ,     ,   .         - , ,                      .     -    ,           .           - 4  ,            ,     730  ,  /   2010 . .   -   ,         -  .           -  ,   ,        70      -  .

----------


## GALGLB

-    7.     ?         ,    -        .       , , ,    .       .   .  - ,       .

----------


## GSokolov

> -  ,   ,        70      -  .


    ,         2002 ,              ?                .   :        ,      .  ?



> -   ,         -  .


-.    -      ,   .      -    .           .            ,    -    ,    ?

----------

> ,    -    ,    ?


 ...         ,   ...     ...    ...   40!
   ""  ,  - .
     ,     2-3 .    ,   ,      . 
    .   -    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...         ,   ...     ...


       , , ,   ,      ,         .      ...      ?        -  ? ,    ?

----------


## RFA

!        ,         . .

----------


## GSokolov

> ...      ?        -  ? ,    ?


        , , , .    ,   ,      .   ,         .      -      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 :Big Grin: 
, ,    ! 
   ...     ...

----------

> ...     ...


   ,  ?  :yes: 
      ...    . 
      ,  .22 .  27  2010  N 210-       . ,      ,   ,   .       1 . 2011,      . ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ?


   ,   ,      :Big Grin: 




> ...


         ...
  -   /, ,         ,   ...  :Abuse:

----------

, !
          28 ,  .    ,      .
    ,   ,      . ,  ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## mln

**,     ?     ,         :Smilie:  ......

----------

*mln*,    .      ,  ,  .           ,     ,   , ,         (    , !!). 
, .       .
     . -  - (   )    .
*PS.*      ,   . 
  ,    ,     2  ,   ,    ,      ()     . !

----------


## mln

> !


 :yes:

----------

